# IELTS QUERY- Is it Mandatory for Spouse to take IELTS



## rahulsingh1909 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi, 

Can anyone advise if it's mandatory for my wife also to take IELTS before I file for express entry.

Thanks

Rahul


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you want to take advantage of any points her IELTS score might offer then yes, she must sit the IELTS exam before you file for Express Entry.


----------



## happyness_searching (May 13, 2014)

It depends on primary applicant age. If primary applicant age is 35 years or more your spouse need to appear for IELTS. If you are below 35 it is not mandatory. But if you want to take advantage of Express entry points , it is advisable to make appear your spouse for IELTS. Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

happyness_searching said:


> It depends on primary applicant age. If primary applicant age is 35 years or more your spouse need to appear for IELTS. If you are below 35 it is not mandatory. But if you want to take advantage of Express entry points , it is advisable to make appear your spouse for IELTS. Thanks


This is _incorrect_.

It is not mandatory that the spouse to submit an IELTS score if they choose not to. If OP wants to take advantage of the points that his wife's IELTS score might provide (to help improve his ranking) then yes, she must sit the IELTS and submit her scores, otherwise it is not mandatory to apply for Express Entry.


----------

